# Audifonos motorola mini usb



## dxtr_hyperion (Ene 1, 2008)

Hola quisiera saber si alguien me podria decir como conectar una entrada de audifonos normal 3.5 a la entrada mini usb sin necesidad de un adaptador para este tipo de entradas, o si se requiere el adaptador de que forma lo puedo construir para dar sonido estereo a los audifonos, algo así como un manos libres pero sin el boton de contestar, no se si me explique, desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Dano (Ene 2, 2008)

dxtr_hyperion dijo:
			
		

> Hola quisiera saber si alguien me podria decir como conectar una entrada de audifonos normal 3.5 a la entrada mini usb sin necesidad de un adaptador para este tipo de entradas, o si se requiere el adaptador de que forma lo puedo construir para dar sonido estereo a los audifonos, algo así como un manos libres pero sin el boton de contestar, no se si me explique, desde ya muchas gracias



Pero vas a necesitar una tarjeta de sonido con conexión USB, luego sí, después de la tarjeta puedes conectar perfectamente los auriculares.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (Ene 2, 2008)

Dano, hyperion se refiere al mini usb de su telefono celular "Motorola"...

en lo personal, desconozco como se hace tal adaptador.


----------



## dxtr_hyperion (Ene 2, 2008)

Bueno, creo que despues de todo tendré que utilizar la tarjeta, oye dano disculpa no tendrás un diagrama de como se podria construir una tarjeta?. He visto que motorola ofrece el adaptador pero sale algo caro por aqui en mexico, y ademas no se si incluya algun tipo de circuito, ya que segun he leido que es monoestereo.
Otra opción, probablemente: ¿Podría hacerse algún dispositivo que transmita el audio por bluetooth conectado al telefono (ya que el celular no incluye bluetooth a2dp) hacia unos audifonos bluetooth?
Gracias de nuevo


----------

